# Hickory Workbench Finish?



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

I did a few searches on 'staining hickory' - found out some good info. Also found there are plenty of admirers of allowing hickory's own beauty to shine through. I agree that - with or without stain hickory is a pleaser to the eye. Me - I'm one that wants to enhance the natural beauty of hickory by the addition of some - (I admit - beauty as perceived by me).

I'm building a workbench for my boy - the top is 59" X 28" X 3". Eight legs (the holes in the top). This 'is' hickory and not pecan.

My primary question (goal) is, how do I give a little bit of warm color to the workbench - (warm as in aged, goldish patina). Having read a few previous posts on this subject - I am leaning towards those who have suggested using tints/dyes. I never have used tints - recently have done a little, not so successful, testing.

The 2nd part of my question/comment is the finish. I don't want a finish that leaves a coating that would likely get abraded. I think that leaves me with using an oil as a finish-would you agree? At this point to get the color and desired finish my thought is to put a few drops of yellow trans tint into Watco Danish oil.

Any and all advise would be appreciated.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

What about a thinned BLO to start, followed by a less thin BLO, then straight BLO. Once cured, a couple coats of Watco Danish, or Teak oil. You could try that on some scrap and see how it turns out. There might be sone better suggestions, but that's how I'd start.


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input Richard.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not sure what the BLO would contribute over just using Danish oil other then lengthening the dry time. I used Danish on mine. But in the interest of full disclosure, I really didn't care much about what my workbench top looked like.


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

If the BLO would provide some warmth (colorwise) it would fit in with what I'm looking for - (followed by Danish oil). I like Watco Danish oil's effect - of course it's always easier to do what you're comfortable with.


----------

